# Soak update tommorrow morning



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just received an email to be prepared and unrooted for the soak test push tommorrow morning......GOOD NEWS!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Doesn't look like it's ICS:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/04/04/soak-test-for-droid-razr-and-razr-maxx-begins-tomorrow-morning-build-6-12-181-and-is-not-ice-cream-sandwich/

Chief


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wahhhhh wahhhhhh wahhhhhhh wahhhhhhhhhhh disappointment thanks now i dont have to keep checking my phone lol


----------

